# Gargoyle Costume 2009



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

Normally I build my own costumes for Halloween so I can scare everyone. This is my first year being here and other than a few comments, I have posted nothing. Here is my Costume for Halloween 2009, my gargoyle costume in the making. I will have plenty of building and finished project photos to show.





































Here are photos of my not fully complete mask, still need alot of work like the hardened top layer, texture, and paint.


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry all, I messed up when I went to placed the photos up but I will get them up when I can


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha be sure to tell us when they're up, I'm curious to see this gargoyle costume


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I am using the one I did a few years back as an Avatar


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree. need more pix! i'm very interested in gargoyles...as you can tell


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Did I miss the pics?


----------

